# blonde tele



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

im getting ready to build a telecaster out of swamp ash what color stain would i need for a blond color maybe something like the lemon yellow dye that lee valley caries anybody use that color


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

Here is a little test I did
I am going to do a blonde also
First I tried amber dye and it was just too yellow and did not have that opaque look.So I tried a different approach.I took some Target water based lacquer and tinted it amber,tried that,still didn't have that opaque look.So,just for an experiment,I added some white latex paint,not very much,just enough to give it some opaqueness(not sure if thats a word)
Here is how it went
First pass








Still pretty yellow so I added some more white

2nd pass










Looks better so I let it dry
Here it is after it dried










Actually looked pretty close so I cropped out a piece of the picture and put it beside a crop of a Custom Shop Nocaster

Pretty close,might need just a hair more white









I just worked with what I had here,but it seems like it will work


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Looks great, Marty!*










I like it very much...


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Looks good.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

that look really nice thanks !!!


----------

